# Unable to play DVD video



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

The last few weeks I have been getting the following message when I try to play a DVD on my computer (think it may be connected to WMP10):
"Windows Media Player cannot play DVD video. You might need to adjust your windows display settings. Open display setting in control panel, and then try lowering your screen resolution and color quality settings."
When I check that I am shoing the following settings: 800x600 pixels and the color is set on 24. What do you suggest I change these to enable WMP to play the dvd. It used to play them with no trouble..
Also, when I check the more information box on the message I get error COOD116A cannot play DVD videos.
Thanks in advance for what ever you can suggest I try..
Vicks


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Try one of the players on this page, and see if it works any better for you.
http://www.snapfiles.com/Freeware/gmm/fwvideoplay.html
I've read where some people liked the first one, AVS DVD player.
Good luck!


----------



## EGSUPERMEX (Jun 1, 1999)

I just read this because I am having the same problems with WMP 11. I am guessing that WMP 11 is NEVER going to play DVDs? Just wondering.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I would bet that there have been discs in your computers with the Sony logo on them. CD or DVD. Once that happens computer is paranoid that you will try to copy and will not let you do anything. If that is the case, I would write Sony thanking them for not letting you backup things you have bought yet feel free to do with your computer what they wish even though they didn't buy it for you.


----------

